

Waterproof, credit card sized computer laughs at the Raspberry Pi - cgallic
http://www.redferret.net/?p=40524

======
ctdonath
_The price for all this luxurious state of the art tech starts at around $300,
which makes it affordable, but not really Raspberry Pi cheap by any stretch._

The Raspberry Pi laughs at a product touting marginal superiority at 12x the
price.

------
JackFr
At $300 this is a tough price point, for $50 more I could get a fully
functional laptop, sort of this system with a hard disk, monitor, keyboard and
CD-ROM.

On the other hand, for $300 I could get 8 Raspberry Pi B's.

So while it's cool and all, not sure how it well sell at that price.

~~~
aespinoza
Yes I felt the same way once I read the price. For $300 dlls you can basically
buy this: [http://bit.ly/1fFIAlI](http://bit.ly/1fFIAlI)

Honestly just for the added form factory and the water proof feature I would
buy the laptop.

I think the biggest feature of the Raspberry pi is that it is cheap enough
that you can give it away to show your software. Additionally you can scale
your apps horizontally and basically create a grid without going bankrupt.

